# KVDW Zephyr (1987)



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

What a beauty!










Found at

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.facebook.com/kvdwespressonisticworks/photos/a.521742714571028/2882951091783500/?type=3


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

Really nice one!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

reminds me of the 80's suits


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

ゴゴゴゴ

I now know where JoJo's Bizarre Adventure got their suit designs from...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I was thinking more Klaus Nomi - I remember this from the early 80's, been trying to forget it ever since,

now its your head, your welcome


----------

